# enclosed storage tank



## pharrix (May 26, 2011)

I'm looking for ideas on how to either enclose a 55 gal drum that I have cut an 10 " hole into to get a pump in. Or to purchase another container with a lid to house the pump, heater and possibly a power head to circulate the water. I'd prefer something around 55 gals or higher. I have a 100 gal rubbermaid container, but I think the lid for that might be to difficult at this point.

I believe I have the piece I cut out somewhere around the house, but not sure if I still have it.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Any reason why you are looking to use a 55g drum as opposed to a fish tank? However, you can buy empty 55g drums with lids on them.


----------



## pharrix (May 26, 2011)

footprint. Right on the 55g drums with lids, but was wondering if anyone had any ideas with what I already have. Shipping to drum will cost more than the drum. I got my one with no lid locally. I guess I could always get a garbage can lid.. which may let in what I'm trying to keep out.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

pharrix said:


> footprint. Right on the 55g drums with lids, but was wondering if anyone had any ideas with what I already have. Shipping to drum will cost more than the drum. I got my one with no lid locally. I guess I could always get a garbage can lid.. which may let in what I'm trying to keep out.


Yes, the drum shipping is expensive. And what are you trying to keep out that you need a lid of for it? Also, is there enough room for a 55g hex fish tank?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If the lid for your barrel doesn't need to support any weight, check out the plastic panels used for drop ceiling lighting or the wavy panels used for DIY outdoor shed roofs.

A quick fix would be a piece of 3/8" plywood enclosed in a plastic garbage bag or painted with Drylok to reduce, not prevent, moisture absorption.


----------



## pharrix (May 26, 2011)

Trying to keep out ammonia, from cats.


----------



## pharrix (May 26, 2011)

Thanks Deeda, I was thinking if a large garbage just over the top portion of the drum. I can try it, but how do I make sure there is zero ammonia in the drum?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I think the only way to prevent any ammonia from the cat boxes or spraying issues would be to have a totally enclosed (air tight) water storage container. The problem with that is adding and removing water from the storage container.

Cat urine spraying is a real issue to control. Once it is an established practice, it is very difficult to alter. Some cats are threatened by new items in 'their' domain or more likely, it is due to an unaltered male though it is possible one of the cats is having a medical issue that may be resolved with your veterinarian.

Is there any chance you can relocate the kitty litter boxes from the general vicinity of the water storage tank or prevent the cats from entering the room the storage tank is located in?


----------



## pharrix (May 26, 2011)

I can move them to the other side of the room, there is a door and a vent between where the boxes are at now. Its weird, I did a 15% water change last night and tested ammonia and it was .05. If I do a test kit on the storage tank its .5 or so. I've thought about moving the storage container into my office, only one door, no vents. See if that would help with it. Another solution is to get rid of the cats ... nah couldn't do that. I would have to run a new line to get the water into the storage tank, no biggie though.

I was going to put water in a 5gal bucket with a lid and various locations and see where the ammonia leeches in.

I've looked for "lids" on the 100 gal stock tank, haven't found anything yet. I haven't tried a garbage bag. Someone suggested getting a reactor and using something like pure complete. Not sure if that would work or not.


----------



## pharrix (May 26, 2011)

so I'm debating on selling my tanks or go the enclosed storage tank route..

http://www.plastic-mart.com/product/6787/100-gallon-vertical-bulk-storage-tank-tc2364ia

and for the pump: 
http://www.fishtanksdirect.com/blueline_40.aspx

I'm not sure on how to heat the water yet......

To get the water set to the right temp etc... I still feel a storage tank is a better option, if I'm gonna keep fish.


----------



## pharrix (May 26, 2011)

I did some test and found out the enclosed storage tank should work.

The tank I am thinking of getting is a 50 gallons with a 2" at the top. I'm thinking of connecting pvc to it and connect it to the water supply, but I'm trying to think of a way on how to heat the water. I have thought about using a T on inline and having the cord come out ( for the heater, heater ofcourse would be in the tank) of the T. My only concern is a hole allowing the gas exchange to happen. Think a piece of media would prevent it? or is there a better option for me to heat the water?


----------



## pharrix (May 26, 2011)

may have found the answer BriskHeat Plastic Drum Heater - 55-Gallon, 300 Watt, 120 Volt, Model# DPCS15 runs for 199.00

I just hope it works. Cost for the entire enclosed setup is increasing.. I am starting to wonder if fish are worth it.


----------

